# idle problem



## 1990gti (Aug 3, 2005)

hey i just got an audi 5000t the car runs great untill it reaches operating temps. once warmed the car idles up and down anyone know the answer to this problem?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: idle problem (1990gti)*

Most likely caused by a vac leak or sticky ISV.
The ISV can be removed easily and cleaned out with carb cleaner.
Steve


----------

